# Duda con transistor SMD de monitor AOC modelo LM760s



## jrivera (Ene 29, 2007)

la falla esta relacionada al funcionamiento de la lampara al encenderla al segundo se apaga . y los transistores Q201 y Q202 son los causantes del fallo estos estan en la tarjeta de la fuente de poder numero de parte 715G1103-3-17 . la nomenclatura de los transistores no es comun hay pongo fotos como aparece esta en los transistores ...espero que algun colega me pueda dar información de estos para su reemplazo...

atte. juan rivera

The this fault related to the functioning of the lamp on her(it) having ignited to the second one goes out. And the transistors Q201 and Q202 they are the causers of the failure these estan in the targeta of the source(fountain) of power number of part(report) 715G1103-3-17. The nomenclature of the transistors is not common is I put photos since it(she) turns out to be this in the transistors ... I wait that algun colleague can devote informaciónrmation of these for his(its) replacement... Atte. juan rivera

Dieser Fehler verbunden mit dem Arbeiten der Lampe auf ihr (es), sich zum zweiten entzündet zu haben, geht daraus. Und die Transistoren Q201 und Q202 sind sie der causers des Fehlschlages diese estan im targeta der Quelle (Springbrunnen) der Kraft-Zahl(Kraft-Nummer) des Teils (Bericht 715G1103-3-17). Die Nomenklatur der Transistoren ist nicht allgemein ist ich stellte Fotos, da es (sie) entläßt, das in den Transistoren ... zu sein, ich darauf wartet, kann algun Kollege Information von denjenigen für seine (seine) Ersetzung widmen... Atte Juan rivera


----------



## Apollo (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola

Aqui encontré una tabla de códigos para SMD.

Posiblemente falten algunos, pero a mi me ha servido bastante.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## jrivera (Feb 1, 2007)

gracias colega apollo pero en el listado no encontr los datos que necesito sigo esperondo por  si algun colega me puede ayudar...


----------



## jorge_cp (Dic 3, 2008)

jrivera dijo:
			
		

> la falla esta relacionada al funcionamiento de la lampara al encenderla al segundo se apaga . y los transistores Q201 y Q202 son los causantes del fallo estos estan en la targeta de la fuente de poder numero de parte 715G1103-3-17 . la nomenclatura de los transistores no es comun hay pongo fotos como aparece esta en los transistores ...espero que algun colega me pueda dar información de estos para su reemplazo...
> 
> atte. juan rivera
> 
> ...



jrivera como estas. pudes ser el salvador de mi vida
veo que estas con unos inconvenientes con un monitor aoc lm760s. yo tengo el problema con el cable de señal del monitor hace 1 año que no lo puedo solucionar y me preguntaba haber si podes postear la con figuracion del cable de señal del monitor. ya que en un intento de robo el cable de mi monitor aoc se me corto. por favosr ayudame4 a solucionarlo. desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## mcrven (Dic 3, 2008)

Aquí les dejo un link a códigos SMD, es un poco más amplio que el que les dió Apollo, pero no esperen gran cosa.

http://www.marsport.org.uk/smd/mainframe.htm

*PD: Bájate el manual de servicio del monitor. Esos transistores no son más que TRs comunes que se pueden sustituir con cualquier NPN o PNP. No es necesario que sean SMD.*

PARA Jorge_cp:

Busca con google "VGA monitor cable" (sin comillas). Todos los cable de un mismo tipo son iguales y cualquier diagrama te sirve.

Es preferible que te compres uno nuevo y lo remplaces. Generalmente los tienen en tiendas de electrónica. Sólo deberás cambiar el conector interno o la posición de los pines.

Saludos:


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2008)

jrivera dijo:
			
		

> la falla esta relacionada al funcionamiento de la lampara al encenderla al segundo se apaga . y los transistores Q201 y Q202



Buenas...
Los que estás buscando son los "41" y el "46" a secas, según los dibujos que hiciste. El 5Xt debería ser un código de fabricación o algún detalle extra.
Chequeá si son esos por el número primero y después por el encapsulado.

Según una de las tablas que te pasaron, el 41 es un BAT14-115, sufijo S o R. Si el encapsulado coincide (SOT 173), tenés una altísima probabilidad de que sea ese.
El 46, si te fijás, tiene dos posibilidades. Un diodo o un par de transistores. Los encapsulados son distintos, así que el que te coincida...

Saludos y espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## jorge_cp (Dic 6, 2008)

mcrven te agradesco mucho la sugerencia. pasa que mi miedo es poder quemar el lcd. por eso queria ver si me podia indicar en que pines van cada cable. ya que he tratado con un cable de un monitor que tenia y no funcionaba, pero el resultado no fue bueno. ya que con ese cable si bien recuerdo me faltaban cables y no sabia donde ubicarlos.
por ese motivo solicitaba la ayuda de jrivera. ya que el posee ese monitor. si me podia testear los cables y determinar su posicion en el db15. si quieren les posteo una foto del conector interno del lcd. gracias por su ayuda


----------



## ricardo182 (Dic 18, 2013)

Para los que quieren la configuracion del monitor AOC LM760 es esta:

DB15:

1. Rosado (cable grueso)
2. Blanco (cable grueso)
3. Azul    (cable grueso)
4. Negro
5. Malla
6. Malla
7. Malla
8. Malla
9. Cafe
10. Rojo
11. Naranja
12. Amarillo
13. Verde
14. Azul
15. Violeta

Toda esta configuracion ha sido testeado por mi, con un tester en prueba de continuidad

Ahora mi problema es que ya tengo la configuracion, pero el conector blanco que va a la placa del monitor se le desprendieron los cables, si alguien puede subir la foto o si tiene la configuracion del conector , que color va en cada pin del conector blanco se los agradeceria mucho colegas.

saludos desde Mexico.


----------

